

The Ten Commandments for Business Failure from the Man who Gave the World New Coke - maximumwage
http://www.bigwinner.org/2008/08/04/the-ten-commandments-for-business-failure-from-the-man-who-gave-the-world-new-coke/

======
gaius
The point of New Coke was to erase the taste of Coke from the memory of the
consumer. What we have now is not Old Coke but in fact New New Coke - similar
to the original but made with cheaper sugar.

